# Hungery , Displaced people



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

We are going to get a mini-look at what takes place when people cannot simply buy food or fuel by observing the New york and Jersy shore situation.

What will happen by Monday ?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am curious to see if anyone will produce accurate numbers on the death toll. As in how many died from the storm, how many died afterwards, how many died from civil disorder, etc., etc.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

It serves me (not trying to sound unsympathetic) to study these aftermath stories. I haven't paid nearly enough attention to my emergency fuel needs. I have a clean 55 gallon drum just sitting there. Stupid. I've no excuse. Many of these motorists are sitting there for endless hours, only to burn what they've got to get a few rationed gallons. Stupid.
Oddly, I'm betting 95% are concerned only with tomorrow, and when the lines & shortages of everything go away, it's back to Twitter and Dancing with the Stars....


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

About a month ago I wrote a thread about getting a friend on board with prepping. I don't think it is going to take much to convince him or his wife since his entire family lives on Long Island and they are going through some very bad things!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> It serves me (not trying to sound unsympathetic) to study these aftermath stories. I haven't paid nearly enough attention to my emergency fuel needs. I have a clean 55 gallon drum just sitting there. Stupid. I've no excuse. Many of these motorists are sitting there for endless hours, only to burn what they've got to get a few rationed gallons. Stupid.
> Oddly, I'm betting 95% are concerned only with tomorrow, and when the lines & shortages of everything go away, it's back to Twitter and Dancing with the Stars....


Place a board under the 55 gallon drum at 90* to the bungs. A short 2x4 should be adequate for your purpose. This is to allow rain to flow off the drum before covering the bungs. After many heating/cooling cycles water can be pulled into your container. Admittedly these are small amounts but over time it adds up. The added problem of water in your emergency gas can be greatly reduced with minor adaptations. Keeping the drum out of direct sunlight will also help by keeping expansion and contraction to a minimum. Air can be sucked in as the fuel cools and the moisture then condenses. Here again just a small amount each time. Every year I have customers with this exact problem in their heating oil. Set your pump up so that you draw fuel three or four inches off the bottom so the water is left behind. When you get down to the last decant the fuel into a clean open container so you can see any water, it will be readily visible.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> About a month ago I wrote a thread about getting a friend on board with prepping. I don't think it is going to take much to convince him or his wife since his entire family lives on Long Island and they are going through some very bad things!


And I wait to hear you were successful but am also more than prepared for your rant when you come back royally pissed that they still don't get it. I have seen it myself some people can't even be woken up when you hit them in the head with it. I hope you are corect and I am wrong BTW it always hurts to see a freind not prepping esp if you are not able to prep for them. I have finally reached some goals so while I work to improve things I also keep adding ever few buckets added is another friend I waon't HAVE to turn away.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

jsriley5 said:


> And I wait to hear you were successful but am also more than prepared for your rant when you come back royally pissed that they still don't get it. I have seen it myself some people can't even be woken up when you hit them in the head with it. I hope you are corect and I am wrong BTW it always hurts to see a freind not prepping esp if you are not able to prep for them. I have finally reached some goals so while I work to improve things I also keep adding ever few buckets added is another friend I waon't HAVE to turn away.


Did not affect him but his family is in the NYC area without power etc, He has time (maybe) to get woken up!


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Dumpster Diving: http://www.nbcnewyork.com/video/#!/...y-Starved-New-Yorkers-Dumpster-Dive/176839571

Whine: http://www.nbcnewyork.com/video/#!/news/local/Staten-Island-Residents-Plead-for-Help/176826431

Man pulls pistol for gas:http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...lls-pistol-after-cutting-in-line-for-gas?lite


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's going to be violence very very soon. There are housing projects without food, water, or electricity. I'm surprised it hasn't started already.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

BillS said:


> There's going to be violence very very soon. There are housing projects without food, water, or electricity. I'm surprised it hasn't started already.


Maybe it has and we have not heard of it from the media.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I wouldn't put too much into the Dumpster Diving, that goes on in times of plenty. and probably several of the ones photoed are ones that do it regularly. They don't stand around filming dumpster divers on any regular Friday but they are there never the less. They are just trying to jerk tears and heart strings with it now. Must not have been anyone bleeding nearby and if you cant get blood then tears are the next best thing. Not that I Don't have feelings but "Starvng" peaple three days after a disater aint gonna do it even poor house should have three days food on hand. And if you have to leave it that three day suply should be going with you. So sorry no pity here. I"m just a cold bastard I guess.


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Sep 20, 2012)

I just don't understand why these people stayed to start with. They had warning and was told to leave. Now, they want to bitch about being without tv, cell phones and gas. Even in a fire fight you need to know when to get your head down or fall back so you can survive to fight again. 
You would think this would get more people to start prepping for things like this. But, you know it will not. Most people will still expect the government or someone else to come save them.
I am so tried of crap like this. People have such short term memories. It is not like this is the first every hurricane. We all know what happens when one hits. THEY WERE WARNED.
It is their fault for staying.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well maybe not for staying but for not being prepared to deal with the aftermath. I was saying the same thing then was talking with the Fiance about it and siad to ourselves if they came and said somthing like a superstorm or similar was coming I wouldn't leave my home and my preps and everything I have worked to obtain my whle life. I'd stay and fight the looters for it. stay to preserve what is mine. Now thats not to say that if I was sitting on a caldera that was about to explode I could't still be convinced to leave but I doubt I"d flee in front of a storm or tornado or heck even a hurricane blowing in off the mississippi river  But when it's over and if I survive I won't be crawling through dumpsters unless its a dumpster at a contruction site and Im scavaging building material (they throw away some great stuff)and I won't be standing in line for gasoline. or water or standing around with my hand out to uncle sugar either I got it under control and I have insurance to cover what I could never hope to replace otherwise. Government just needs to stay out of my way.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Cuz is a first responder in south Jerseys hardest hit area. She has been out to the barrier islands and said these people don't realize what they're in for when they return. Said it may take months in some areas. She was also sent to Katrina, so she has done this before.

Also just read on Fox about people throwing eggs and verbally abusing the linemen, they walked off. No thanks to the mayor there that made the statement the"rich" we're getting all the resources. That was a HUGE help..,, go figure.
I'd walk off to and tell folks fix you own blankety blank electric. 

Bro said he has another week with no power. Has a gene and is doing fine. He must be a prepper and I don't know!!!

Still waiting to see all this play out...


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Sep 20, 2012)

My unit was sent to Gulfport, MS the day after Katrina hit. The people in NY and NJ are acting the same way the people in LA and MS did back then. At some point the people in america have to start taking responsiblity for themselves. Even if they stay and made some kind of preps( food, water, extra cloths, meds in a BOB) it would not make it so hard on the first responders trying to help them. I am sorry for being so sarcastic and ugly about this but, it just gets old. Everytime something like this happens people act all suprised.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm wondering where is the rat population going to turn up? NY has plenty of them, and if they ran from the water, and headed "uptown," dare we think what happens to the rat population there? They're goning to be hungry as well since the sewers were washed out. 
hmmmm.....yuk! 
Glad I left the northeast.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow you know I didn 't even think about the displaced vermin such as rats and possums and other stuff! That will indeed make for interesting news. Anyone have any idea about similar issues in Louisiana during Katrina? or any other major flooding or hurricanes? My intrest is piqued. ON one side Eww yuck the other is MMMMMMmmmmmmmm Rat tar tar  With a side of bubonic plague please


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

hey com'on I need (am entitled to) food, water and gas. why should I keep it handy, why should I take care of me. after all YOU the government should be there to take care of ME, ME, ME. you keep telling me you know what is best for me...... where's my food, water, safety and everything else I need. after all its been more than two hours :eyebulge:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

A lot of these people also do not realize that they can open a can of veggies and eat right from the can, it does not need to be cooked. So some of these people are probably starving with food in their cupboards.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I forgot that they are starving because their electric can openers are not working... LOL


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

They should have asked Sentry for a government provided can opening assistant like I did


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I know this will cause some to think that I am cold hearted, but you know what? A lot of the people in these hard hit areas think all of us are crazy inbred ignorant hay seeds because of the self-sufficient life-styles we strive to build. Guns, hunting, fishing, gardening, canning, telling the government to go take a hike, Constitutionalists, etc., etc., etc. Even if they don't practice the life-style, they all had ample warning to get ready. So what did they do? Apparently, not much! Its a long way from over, too. Another storm, a Nor'ester, is forecast by election day with dropping temps, high winds, and more rain.

They are already worried about the rats in NYC. I'm wondering about those electronic welfare cards that can't function. Yesterday was the first of the month! There you sit... in front of your big flat screen TV that isn't working, no heat, no water, no way to heat food if you have any, and now your EBT card doesn't work! This should be interesting.


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't forget too. They also can not use their government food stamps because the power is out.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

been listening to radio today cuz of errands and stuff and this situation sounds really really bad. sigh. I wonder how many actually prepped over there... sounds like hardly a soul.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well seems there musta been a bunch prepped to some degree as they are all fighting over gas for their generators. They just didn't prep enough, have no clue how to get gass back out of a car tank to keep the genny going, and how to run the genny for a while each day instead of running all day and night because you cant do without that light bulb burning.And pretty soon those with a genny running are gonna start being targets watch and see. That genny 25 feet from their house had better be staked down and dang good or it will run away. Or worse yet they will flat be killed for the genny the gas and whatever else they still have.And you won't see the already disarmed citizens of NYC able to fight back against the thugs that as usual don''t pay attention to those laws. Will be much more of a slaughter than Katrina was.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I just don't understand what these folk's were thinking when it come to the electric going out... didn't they think it would take days or weeks to get it back on? 
I had to turn off the news when they showed people fighting today... it was just making me mad at them...
Oh and the people that think they can't live without there cell phones being charged... not even going to go there...


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Late this afternoon a report came out that Bloomberg nixed National Guard resources into Staton Island. He stated that he only wanted NYPD there.

Good call, a$$hole!


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Sep 20, 2012)

I do not know what Bloomberg is thinking. I would be asking for all the help I could get from everyone. The national guard, the active military and yes even the non-union electrical works that was turned away. Bloomberg is a very good example of what is wrong with our government leaders. NO damn common sense.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I just heard an interview with a woman that was pi55ed that she had to buy a roll off toilet paper and a sandwich from some stranger walking down the middle of her street (AFTER 3 DAYS SHE'S OUT OF FOOD AND TOILET PAPER):eyebulge:

In another interview another woman was saying robbery and looting was everywhere and police were not concerned about it. She also said that in the middle of the night she could hear gunfire and she went on to say that she was very afraid.

Sounds third world kind of stuff to me. I expect rioting by Monday.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Just got word from a relative-an employee of our local power company, that some power utility crews from here in Florida who responded up there were being turned back because they were non-union. They were even being offered to join the union or go home.
Couple that with the fact that EPA had to be FORCED to 'waiver' their clean air standards to allow out of state shipments of gasoline into Joisey, & N.Y., NOW you've got the Perfect Storm....


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

In a short term emergency like this Id be making some dough with my preps. Emergency over Id triple my stash and have a cold one. If theyre stupid enough to not prepare they deserve to get fleeced. $10 roll of tp anyone?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmm and now we know WHERE the riot will begin just put a big red circle around CrackBottoms place


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I came in after shopping when I heard the tv and it was a "telethone" raising money for the Victims of Sandy...I was putting things up when I heard one older lady say ...You have to come and help us we have nothing we cant do this by ourselves......Really your out of food, water ect after 2 days. Are yall going to "help" us when the winter storms come? NOPE cuz 99% of us DONT NEED the help. 
Thank God I saw I forgot a couple things and had to leave ....Good note, I found they have anasazi beans in a 10 pound burlap bag...grabbed 2 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL Now to find a bigger bag I LOVE anasazi beans. psssttt they are also heirloom


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Why don't the guberment load up a lot of those pooooor folks and ship them to Detroit. I hear there are a lot of vacent houses there above the waterline.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I am curious to see if anyone will produce accurate numbers on the death toll. As in how many died from the storm, how many died afterwards, how many died from civil disorder, etc., etc.


 I could tell you why,but then somebody else would leave and I'd be a hater.

So I'll just say 'who knows'.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

cengasser said:


> I'm wondering where is the rat population going to turn up? NY has plenty of them, and if they ran from the water, and headed "uptown," dare we think what happens to the rat population there? They're goning to be hungry as well since the sewers were washed out.
> hmmmm.....yuk!
> Glad I left the northeast.


I could have sworn I saw an article with a picture of drowned rats yesterday, but now I can't find the story. But I did find this:
http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2012/11/01/No-post-Sandy-NYC-ratpocalypse-so-far/UPI-39191351821022/


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> Maybe it has and we have not heard of it from the media.


According to one source, it's much worse than the media is saying:
http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/02/sons-of-anarchy-irene-staten-island/


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> Just got word from a relative-an employee of our local power company, that some power utility crews from here in Florida who responded up there were being turned back because they were non-union. They were even being offered to join the union or go home.
> Couple that with the fact that EPA had to be FORCED to 'waiver' their clean air standards to allow out of state shipments of gasoline into Joisey, & N.Y., NOW you've got the Perfect Storm....


 Oh well ,let the fools eat cake then.These union thugs have taken over the place,the janitors make more money than the graduates at the universities now,not kidding its true ,some who sign with an X make ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND a year or more.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ms. Sage, I grow Anasazi beans - didn't know you could buy bags of them! Where do you get them?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Any know the story about Davy Crocket?

Long story short,while Davey was running for office the town caught fire,many lost everything and were homeless.Well Crocket and the others in congress decided they would help the people out and give them a type of welfare.

So later when Crocket was campayning he came up on a farmer who had voted for him his last term.Crocket approached the man and ask if he could depend on him again for his vote.

The man said he could not,Crocket ask if the man minded telling him why he would not vote for again.Man said'because you took money that did not belong to you and gave it to those people in town,it was not yours to give,it was the money of tax payers.Next time you feel charitable,rewach into your own deep pockets and give your own money.We are a giving people and those people would have been helped but don't take our money without permission.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> I could have sworn I saw an article with a picture of drowned rats yesterday, but now I can't find the story. But I did find this:
> http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2012/11/01/No-post-Sandy-NYC-ratpocalypse-so-far/UPI-39191351821022/


From the above link "Department of Health and Mental Hygiene" really they really do have a thought police there lord help us all.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Hmm and now we know WHERE the riot will begin just put a big red circle around CrackBottoms place


Never sell from your home  or in your own neighborhood. Take care of neighbors fleece the other sheeple.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Ms. Sage, I grow Anasazi beans - didn't know you could buy bags of them! Where do you get them?


I get them from Ranch Market in Clayton NM BUT
I found the this.....http://www.anasazibeans.com/
They are about 8 hours away from me BUT ship LOL


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

The only people in this mess I feel sorry for are the old and the young who cannot take care of themselfs. For too many years those states have been so far to the left and big government, that I feel they are reaping what they sowed. Stop counting on the government to take care of you from the womb to the tomb, and start being the self-reliant people America used to be know for. 

How is it that there are gun shots being heard? Between Bloomberg and the other liberals New York has some of the toughest gun laws in the nation. Surely the criminals would not have guns in violation of all those laws!

The biggest lesson I am taking away from this to to ensure my preps are secured from water damage. I live far from any major river or lake but it will only be a little more work to cover that one-in-a-million chance of being flooded.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think this close to the election they are telling all. Bro met a LEO in south Jersey in a store the other day, she said there are lots of dead bodies in Atlantic beach in Jersey and they just aren't reporting it.

As for the rats, not sure what made me think of them. Prolly something my father had said when I was young. Rats are resilient, good swimmers, and just because you don't see them doesn't mean they don't exist. Also said that's why you have a lid in a toilet. The rats swim up into the toilet and in your house, but if the lids down they can't push it up. Don't know if that is truth or his fiction, but he believed it.

We just visited family and friends in Jersey a month ago. Where I grew up is like going into Korea, it doesn't resemble anything from my youth. The TPK was like driving in a war zone and I'd like to send Christie a bill for the alignment I'm going to need. People on top of people, I had to GET out!
It doesn't surprise me they aren't reporting everything....And it doesn't surprise me these people (not all of them) aren't prepared. All they think about is today. No planning, no prepping. 

We are obviously a bunch of radical nut jobs, with no life.


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Sep 20, 2012)

Holy crap they just announced that they are beginning to give out FREE gas in NJ. Hell, you know we are all going to pay for that in one way or another(at the pump or our taxes)I want my gas too. This is getting way out of hand.

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

cgsurvivalman said:


> Holy crap they just announced that they are beginning to give out FREE gas in NJ. Hell, you know we are all going to pay for that in one way or another(at the pump or our taxes)I want my gas too. This is getting way out of hand.
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?


it's called BUYING votes/goodwill, or bribery... take your pick :factor10:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

cengasser said:


> I don't think this close to the election they are telling all. Bro met a LEO in south Jersey in a store the other day, she said there are lots of dead bodies in Atlantic beach in Jersey and they just aren't reporting it.
> 
> As for the rats, not sure what made me think of them. Prolly something my father had said when I was young. Rats are resilient, good swimmers, and just because you don't see them doesn't mean they don't exist. Also said that's why you have a lid in a toilet. The rats swim up into the toilet and in your house, but if the lids down they can't push it up. Don't know if that is truth or his fiction, but he believed it.
> 
> ...


New Jersey, the Toll Booth State... :nuts:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

i doubt they will ever report the worst (or most critical) stuff...yes they do have a thought police, and a tight lid on media.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> In a short term emergency like this Id be making some dough with my preps. Emergency over Id triple my stash and have a cold one. If theyre stupid enough to not prepare they deserve to get fleeced. $10 roll of tp anyone?


like in the show revolution, the guy says he has 80 million dollars in the bank and would give it all for a roll of Charmin. when the shtf we will all find out what is more important.


----------



## lilmama (Nov 13, 2010)

BillM said:


> We are going to get a mini-look at what takes place when people cannot simply buy food or fuel by observing the New york and Jersy shore situation.
> 
> What will happen by Monday ?


We had that sneak peek when Katrina and Rita hit.


----------



## lilmama (Nov 13, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> In a short term emergency like this Id be making some dough with my preps. Emergency over Id triple my stash and have a cold one. If theyre stupid enough to not prepare they deserve to get fleeced. $10 roll of tp anyone?


Where they gonna get the cash? Their plastic cards don't work and I doubt many of them thought about getting cash out.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Heck you can get those lil card scanners for your gee whiz watzit cell phones now.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Guess what else, tomorrow is election day.

Do you think voteing is even going to be on their minds?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BillM said:


> Guess what else, tomorrow is election day.
> 
> Do you think voteing is even going to be on their minds?


Nope... Not at all... Hoping NY goes to Romney!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Didn't any hear that the brain trusts in NY said that they would allow voting by E-mail!

Romney voters should just bend over and take it like a man!


----------

